# Rainbow near Saratoga Lake, NY on Aug 4, 2018



## debodun (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice shot Deb, I love rainbows!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice  picture  Deb.   I haven't seen a rainbow  in several years, but  it was a double one.  SpecTACular !!


----------

